# Gas pain - upper stomach and chest??? HELP



## Barb55 (Dec 27, 2004)

When my stomach hurts it's above the navel but below the breastbone...it feels like I am walking around with a lead weight in my gut. Hurts to walk or when I lay down the pressure..OUCH.Now I find that I am having reflux and when at my worse - I have chest pains as well.DOES ANYONE HAVE THESE CHEST PAINS...I am worried it could be heart related except that it comes when my stomach hurts so bad and when I can get some burps up. I really would like to hear from anyone with that and back pain. If I could cut out the area below my boobs and above my navel (back and front) I wouldn't feel too bad. HELP.....WHAT WORKS FOR THIS PAIN???


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You have to heal your reflux and stomach first.Nexium finally heal my stomach in 3-4 days after a bad acidic pain.Ever saw a gastroenterologist?Maybe you have IBS.Now that would be dull.Do you have diarrehea?There is at least 4 kind of IBS.-IBS D-IBS C -IBS-A -IBS-spastic(gas and incomplete eveacuation)


----------



## Barb55 (Dec 27, 2004)

yes, I saw the gastro...did colonoscopy, endoscopy and ct scan....that led him to think this time not the ulcer but diverticulitis. But it worries me so when the pain is in the upper belly, the back and the chest...i just feel so crummy.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Barb55,I have IBS and also experience pain in my chest (right below my breastbone.) The pain and pressure HURTS and radiates into my arms, jaw, and teeth. Went doc multiple times. Not heart related. Had an upper GI. Everything looked okay. Who knows? As far what helps with the pressure/pain.....I don't know. Haven't found anything yet. I've tried Gas-X, Mylanta, Pepto..you name it. You're not the only one! Hope this info helps.


----------



## slowpoke56 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi, My doctor told me to take Prilosec OTC. It has helped me with the same kind of pains.


----------



## tiredofsuffering (Jan 3, 2005)

I have them.. BAD! I have asthma so it triggers an attack on top of all of the other stuff I have to endure. A friend had to call 911 and get rescue to me on Friday cuz I was in the middle of a MAJOR attack of stomach/chest/asthma and then had to administer oxygen to me.I have no support here... my husband thinks I'm nuts and that I'm either faking it or exaggerating cuz my GI-Tract xrays show nothing major out of the ordinary














but beleive me, until you can experience it...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Functional chest pain - the feeling of chest pain, presumably of esophageal origin (can be confused with cardiac pain which must be examined) http://www.iffgd.org/GIDisorders/GIAdults.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

there is an expert chat coming up in a couple months on this where you can ask questions for free from major experts on all this and I highly recommend it for some answers.Next Center ChatroomAn Evening with the ExpertsFunctional DyspepsiaIs it the IBS of the Upper Gastrointestinal Tract?February 8, 2005; 8:00 pm ESTLead by Y. Ringel, MD http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/even...the_experts.htm


----------



## Barb55 (Dec 27, 2004)

THANKS for the information. I see the gastro the end of the month. In the meantime I am watching everything I put in my mouth and drinking as much water as I can.The dr suggested glycolax daily to keep things moving.Last night the noises in my stomach kept me awake they were so loud. But no reflux or chest pain so that's good.I know what you mean about people thinking you're crazy. But it's unlike any pain I have ever had!


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Barb,I posted about Zand Digest Herbal in the Products/Services/Websites section the other day (actually should have put it in OTC), but I think it might help you in particular. I take a dropper of it with my meals on days when I am having the sort of upper GI (or transverse colon?) pain that I interpret as "indigestion." The main ingredients are peppermint and gentian herbs, both classic digestive aids. It also has several other herbs in its "base" that are reputedly good for digestion and safe (ginger, licorice root, goldenseal and others). Details here: http://www.botlab.com/product.asp?page=pro...nd=Zand&pid=587 If and when you have some time to yourself at home, try gentle massage and/or some sort of heating pad on your abdomen. Hope your upcoming appointment will shed some light.


----------



## Readster (May 6, 2004)

Hi Barb,Has the doc checked your gall bladder?? This sounds identical to the pain i was getting before i had my gall bladder removed a few weeks ago..Nataliexx


----------

